# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  rotation du label de l'axe y avec Matplotlib

## Invit

Bonjour!

J'ai un problme tout simple : j'aimerais savoir comment tourner le label de mon axe y de 90 degrs avec matplotlib.

Des ides ?

----------

